
What Makes John Bonham Such a Good Drummer? - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvOm2oZRQIk
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Did you hear the way the guitar and bass became out of sync with the drums?
It can almost sound sloppy if you don't realize that every member of the band
is working meticulously as a tight unit to create this."

Basically, in some of the songs, you've got individual musicians who each play
their part of the music to different beat patterns (for example, in one song
guitar plays to 9/8 and drums play to 4/4) so the guitar melody does not align
every 4/4 measure...

Think of it this way: The three numbers 3, 4 and 5 repeated as different
individual cycles -- only align once every 60 units. (3 x 4 x 5... 12 doesn't
work because you can't divide it by 5 and get a whole number. 30 doesn't work
because you can't divide it by 4 and get a whole number... so it has to be
60...)

Well, same thing (musically) is apparently going on in many of Led Zeppelin's
songs.

This pattern creates tension and (eventual) resolution in the music.

I for one, think it's fascinating...

------
woodandsteel
Here is 8 year old drumming prodigy Yoyoka Soma playing the Zeppelin's tune
Good Times, Bad Times. Robert Plant was so impressed he said she could be
their drummer.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cozHT9QaFJo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cozHT9QaFJo)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XYr6H2mGxk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XYr6H2mGxk)

